# Prayers for one of our own.



## snake (Jan 30, 2018)

Our UGBB Queen could use our prayers. Jenn will be going into surgery tomorrow. Call it prayers or just some good vibes, let's get them moving her way. 

_"Again I say to you, if two of you agree on earth about anything they ask, it will be done for them by my Father in heaven. ...."_


----------



## Jada (Jan 30, 2018)

I will keep her in my prayers tonight.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 30, 2018)

Will definitely be praying for her. Love ya Jenn!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks snake for letting us know.my prayers will be with her!!


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 30, 2018)

Sending good vibes and wishing a speedy recovery


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 30, 2018)

What the ****. Hate hearing this shit. I'll definitely be praying for her.


----------



## IHI (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks for letting us know Snake, ill ask the big man to look out for our gal.

and on a personal note, i hope it is nothing critically serious and she pulls thru with a speedy recovery.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 30, 2018)

Prayers

What happened? Was just communicating with her these past few weeks

PM me if needed as I'm concerned!


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 30, 2018)

She had a brain MRI, they found "a mass", she's having it removed tomorrow


----------



## bsw5 (Jan 30, 2018)

Prayers for Jenn


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 30, 2018)

Hope she pulls through and heals quickly.


----------



## IHI (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh damn Cecil, now i am nervous as hell. I was hoping surgery was for chronic leg pain/back

not the damn dizzy and other stuff will double efforts of well wishing this morning. 

Please keep us in the loop with her status


----------



## stonetag (Jan 30, 2018)

She's got this, nothing put positive thoughts her way.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks for letting us know Snake.  One good thing is that they found the cause.  Thoughts and prayers to our Queen.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 30, 2018)

Wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 30, 2018)

Best wishes for speedy recovery!


----------



## BigJohnny (Jan 30, 2018)

This really sucks to hear. My prayers to you jenn and I really hope everything goes well!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 30, 2018)

Prayers and good vibes sent to our strong woman.


----------



## RISE (Jan 30, 2018)

In not religious, so ill make sure to bust ass extra hard in the gym tonight for Jenn.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 30, 2018)

She ll pull threw....!!


----------



## StillKickin (Jan 30, 2018)

Please keep this updated....whoever has the inside line on her anyway.

Prayers for a safe and efficient procedure and speedy 100% recovery.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 30, 2018)

Prayers are sent!


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 30, 2018)

Prayers and positive vibes.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 30, 2018)

Praying for you Jenn


----------



## JaredH (Jan 30, 2018)

Hope she's doing well. Good luck!


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 30, 2018)

Thoughts are sent her way.


----------



## IHI (Jan 30, 2018)

Any updates on our resident goddess?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 30, 2018)

I pray she gets through this quick


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 30, 2018)

Her surgery was delayed a little bit. I'm expecting to hear from her when she's out of recovery, but no word yet


----------



## Nitrous4me (Jan 31, 2018)

Prayers for a fast recovery.


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 31, 2018)

Hope all is well with Jenn. Will be checking for update.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 31, 2018)

My prayers are with her too. Good Luck Jen. 
She has her incredible physical fitness on her side to aid in her recovery.


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2018)

IHI said:


> Any updates on our resident goddess?


 Nothing yet but expect some new by morning.


----------



## IHI (Jan 31, 2018)

snake said:


> Nothing yet but expect some new by morning.



Scarey stuff, pray everything went like a fart in the breeze. Thank you for sharing updates with us as you get them, means alot.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 31, 2018)

Damn... Please get well Jenn.
Snake, keep us posted if you can... 

Praying...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 31, 2018)

Following this - any news?


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 31, 2018)

Nothing yet


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 31, 2018)

Good luck.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 31, 2018)

My prayers and thoughts will be with her


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 1, 2018)

Still nothing? ?


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Still nothing? ?



Still nothing.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 1, 2018)

Anyone? How's she doing?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 1, 2018)

Hope she's resting and recovering well.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 1, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Hope she's resting and recovering well.



That's the hope. I've only gotten one text after surgery, said she didn't have the energy to text/talk


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 1, 2018)

prayers for jenn!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 1, 2018)

Cecil said:


> That's the hope. I've only gotten one text after surgery, said she didn't have the energy to text/talk



Well that's something. Atleast we know she got thru it.


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 1, 2018)

Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## BigJohnny (Feb 1, 2018)

Still praying for ya jenn. Someone please keep us posted!


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2018)

Currently Jenn is in the hospital and resting up, just a little tired.


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2018)

Set to be released today. She must have been a big pain in their ass and they can't take it anymore is my guess. That's the Jenn we know!


----------



## BigJohnny (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks snake, glad to hear.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 1, 2018)

snake said:


> Set to be released today. She must have been a big pain in their ass and they can't take it anymore is my guess. That's the Jenn we know!



Thanks brother for the update!! Great to hear bud!


----------



## IHI (Feb 1, 2018)

Wonderful news!!

guess we’ll see how hard core she is, “i aint goin home, take me to the gym, got squats to catch up on”


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks for the update Snake!


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 1, 2018)

Great news, glad to hear that she is on her way home.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 2, 2018)

Lets pitch in and get her something nice.  Like a stripper-gram


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 2, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Lets pitch in and get her something nice.  Like a stripper-gram



Sybian    .


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 2, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Thanks brother for the update!! Great to hear bud!



I have a feeling she’s going to give you HELL my hobbled friend.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 2, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> I have a feeling she’s going to give you HELL my hobbled friend.



Lol I’m sure bud!


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 2, 2018)

Good news, thanks for the update


----------



## Mr P (Feb 2, 2018)

from all of us in my Family, we give strong prayers to the Lord to Illuminate the light and heel &  protect and give her the love she needs in this tribulation time and to assure her all will be better, she will overcome and the love of our savior is with her, 
our loving Angel is blessed..


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mr P said:


> from all of us in my Family, we give strong prayers to the Lord to Illuminate the light and heel &  protect and give her the love she needs in this tribulation time and to assure her all will be better, she will overcome and the love of our savior is with her,
> our loving Angel is blessed..



Amen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitrous4me (Feb 2, 2018)

Hope to hear more good news . God Bless....


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 2, 2018)

As of this morning she was expecting to go home today, but I haven't heard from her since.  I assume she's home resting.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 2, 2018)

woa just reading this, jenn is a fighter best of luck


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks Cecil for keeping us up to date. Hope she got to go home.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 2, 2018)

Cecil thanks for the updates!

It's good Jenner has such a good friend in the real world in u.. keep us posted


----------



## JaredH (Feb 3, 2018)

Glad she's doing ok.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 3, 2018)

Lets us know if you hear how she is doing at home.(Hopefully she IS home).
Keep Breathing Defiance!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 3, 2018)

Hope Jenn is recovering well


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 3, 2018)

She's staying with a friend, so she's not alone. Texts from her are few and far between, but she's recovering as well as can be expected


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 3, 2018)

Cecil said:


> She's staying with a friend, so she's not alone. Texts from her are few and far between, but she's recovering as well as can be expected



Thanks Cecil


----------



## IHI (Feb 3, 2018)

Great to hear shes out and getting well!!


----------



## losieloos (Feb 4, 2018)

Jen is a strong woman. She'll be fine.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 4, 2018)

I just got a text from her. Recovery is going well, but going to take a long time.  She still doesn't feel like talking, so no details. Hoping to know more in the next few days.


----------



## IHI (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks cecil, just keep letting her know that her guys are cheering for her.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Feb 4, 2018)

Glad to see some positive News, and relived to know she has friends to stay with while she recovers!  All the best to you Jen.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 4, 2018)

I've been giving her updates from the board and passing along everyone's well wishes.


----------



## BigJohnny (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for the update Cecil. Hang in there jenn!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 5, 2018)

Good to hear she's resting up...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 5, 2018)

Good to hear, thanks Cecil...


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for the update Cecil.  Lets hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2018)

Jen has always been a fighter.... as some of us know so painfully well. :32 (18): She's in great shape and takes care of her body. Yet I think when this stuff happens, it's a reminder to us that despite taking care of our body as well as most of us do, it was not made to last forever. We go through our day to day seemingly blind to the realities of our own mortality; some of this is due to how well we take care of ourselves. Still in all, no one is immune  to the fact that we all have a given shelflife.  

So tonight, think about this. Hug your child just a half second longer, say "I love you" to those special people in your life, pick up the phone and call your parents if you're fortunate enough to have them around, give the dog a few extra scratches behind the ear and say a prayer for those less fortunate.


----------



## Jada (Feb 7, 2018)

snake said:


> jen has always been a fighter.... As some of us know so painfully well. :32 (18): She's in great shape and takes care of her body. Yet i think when this stuff happens, it's a reminder to us that despite taking care of our body as well as most of us do, it was not made to last forever. We go through our day to day seemingly blind to the realities of our own mortality; some of this is due to how well we take care of ourselves. Still in all, no one is immune  to the fact that we all have a given shelflife.
> 
> So tonight, think about this. Hug your child just a half second longer, say "i love you" to those special people in your life, pick up the phone and call your parents if you're fortunate enough to have them around, give the dog a few extra scratches behind the ear and say a prayer for those less fortunate.



respect ! +100


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 7, 2018)

I finally talked to her.  She's doing well, but still has a long ways to go.  It's a slow process for sure.  It's difficult for her to text right now but says she'll get back to everyone and post on the board when she's ready.  I've passed on PM's, texts and posts, so she knows we're all thinking about her.

She's also asked that I limit how much of personal info I pass on, (you know how she is), and said she'll let everyone know on her own time, So I'll post fewer updates going forward.  Just know that she is well, and getting better every day, but it's going to take some time.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 7, 2018)

Cecil said:


> I finally talked to her.  She's doing well, but still has a long ways to go.  It's a slow process for sure.  It's difficult for her to text right now but says she'll get back to everyone and post on the board when she's ready.  I've passed on PM's, texts and posts, so she knows we're all thinking about her.
> 
> She's also asked that I limit how much of personal info I pass on, (you know how she is), and said she'll let everyone know on her own time, So I'll post fewer updates going forward.  Just know that she is well, and getting better every day, but it's going to take some time.



Thanks bud for the update!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2018)

Prayers for speedy recovery, and Cecil, she is lucky to have a friend like you.


----------



## BigJohnny (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks Cecil


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 7, 2018)

By this time next year she’s going to be running with the bulls in Spain. 

War Jenn


----------



## IHI (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks Cecil, glad to know shes doing good, and everything she asks is completely understandable


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 8, 2018)

Cecil said:


> I finally talked to her.  She's doing well, but still has a long ways to go.  It's a slow process for sure.  It's difficult for her to text right now but says she'll get back to everyone and post on the board when she's ready.  I've passed on PM's, texts and posts, so she knows we're all thinking about her.
> 
> She's also asked that I limit how much of personal info I pass on, (you know how she is), and said she'll let everyone know on her own time, So I'll post fewer updates going forward.  Just know that she is well, and getting better every day, but it's going to take some time.



Good to know she's getting better,and yes, everyone deserve's to have their private info remain that way.
Thx Cecil...


----------



## stanley (Feb 8, 2018)

we love you jenn .your top of my praying list'

measage to the gods .take care of our jenn or ill come take care you .just saying.


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 8, 2018)

snake said:


> Jen has always been a fighter.... as some of us know so painfully well. :32 (18): She's in great shape and takes care of her body. Yet I think when this stuff happens, it's a reminder to us that despite taking care of our body as well as most of us do, it was not made to last forever. We go through our day to day seemingly blind to the realities of our own mortality; some of this is due to how well we take care of ourselves. Still in all, no one is immune  to the fact that we all have a given shelflife.
> 
> So tonight, think about this. Hug your child just a half second longer, say "I love you" to those special people in your life, pick up the phone and call your parents if you're fortunate enough to have them around, give the dog a few extra scratches behind the ear and say a prayer for those less fortunate.



Damn Snake.  Just brought tears to my eyes!  I second that.  None of us know how long we have.  Don't take what we have for granted.  As bad as we hate to think it, we are all mortal.  

Much Respect!  
MT


----------



## NoQuarter (Feb 8, 2018)

Prayers sent your way Jenn!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 8, 2018)

Still in our Prayers Jenn.

Thanks for the Update Cecil!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 8, 2018)

Jenn praying for you all day babe!!


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 13, 2018)

I’m alive &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Jin (Feb 13, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I’m alive &#55357;&#56842;



Welcome back. We're all here for you.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 13, 2018)

Glad to see you are doing better Jenn, lots of people here concerned, all the best to you!


----------



## IHI (Feb 13, 2018)

Awesome Jen!! Glad you could swing by and say hey, had all of us worried. Now get yourself fully recovered as quickly as you can!!


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 13, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I’m alive



Glad to hear it! Your absence has been felt around here. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## BigJohnny (Feb 13, 2018)

Hang in there jenn!


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 13, 2018)

Glad to hear from you.  We have all been thinking of you!


----------



## Heyu (Feb 13, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I’m alive &#55357;&#56842;


I'm new here and wishing u a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 14, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I’m alive &#55357;&#56842;



Great news!!! Welcome back!!!


----------



## stanley (Feb 15, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I’m alive &#55357;&#56842;


thank god, we have missed you.
my day just got better hearing that news, OH YES


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 15, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I’m alive



So glad to hear from ya Jenn!! Get well soon


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 15, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I’m alive



So glad your back Jenn,still praying for you!!


----------



## automatondan (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi Jenn! I hope you are recovering well... You are loved!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2018)

Thinking about you Lass. Heal quickly.


----------



## Freshno (Feb 18, 2018)

Get well Jenn, were all rooting for you. I will pray for you and may God heal you and give you a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Nitrous4me (Feb 20, 2018)

&#55357;&#56490;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56394;&#55356;&#57339;&#55358;&#56606;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56911; happy your doing well. I’ve read many of your posts / comments and respect your input. Get well soon so you can keep it up.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 20, 2018)

Sure do miss you JENN


----------



## TellemSteve (Feb 20, 2018)

Glad to see your back.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 20, 2018)

She's been feeling pretty up and down.  I think it's going to be a while until she's truly back.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 16, 2018)

Well...,..,not much lm ready to say...just wait lol

simple things so far is getting my body working on a normal basis right now is number one. But the honest is...an extremely fitness life is over by choice and at 50 I’m ok with that, will always live  a healthy life and stay in shape but it’s no longer life and I’m totally cool...also wish I never made it the most important thing in my life...NO MORE

when I get better as it’s been hell... but I’m ok and just getting better........I’ll be back with a better story!!

oh and weight dropped from 136 to 119 was brutal but I’m starting to go up now.... thank god


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 16, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Well...,..,not much lm ready to say...just wait lol
> 
> simple things so far is getting my body working on a normal basis right now is number one. But the honest is...an extremely fitness life is over by choice and at 50 I’m ok with that, will always live  a healthy life and stay in shape but it’s no longer life and I’m totally cool...also wish I never made it the most important thing in my life...NO MORE
> 
> ...



Don't know you but ive read a lot of your posts..just by the attitude you show I know you got this whatever is holding you down..hang in there!!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 16, 2018)

You got this!


----------



## snake (Mar 16, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Well...,..,not much lm ready to say...just wait lol
> 
> simple things so far is getting my body working on a normal basis right now is number one. But the honest is...an extremely fitness life is over by choice and at 50 I’m ok with that, will always live  a healthy life and stay in shape but it’s no longer life and I’m totally cool...also wish I never made it the most important thing in my life...NO MORE
> 
> ...



You're a fighter and this is just a different type of battle. Everyone here that is our "Senior Class" knows what we do is a young (wo)man game. 
I have a feeling you're not abandoning the training but rather just shifting your priorities to meet some different needs once you fell 100% again. Rest up for now but be happy with what you have done with your body and training. You have taken it to a level that most could only dream of and in that, find some satisfaction.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 16, 2018)

So glad hear u or see you on again honey!!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Well...,..,not much lm ready to say...just wait lol
> 
> simple things so far is getting my body working on a normal basis right now is number one. But the honest is...an extremely fitness life is over by choice and at 50 I’m ok with that, will always live  a healthy life and stay in shape but it’s no longer life and I’m totally cool...also wish I never made it the most important thing in my life...NO MORE
> 
> ...



Best wishes to you and remember quality of life outs weighs looks and body fat %, can be healthy and happy without being extreme.

I wish I took up boxing instead of powerlifting over a decade ago but powerlifting is behind me now with bowling and boxing in it's place.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 16, 2018)

You got this Jen thank you for the update. 

Best wishes


----------



## IHI (Mar 17, 2018)

snake said:


> You're a fighter and this is just a different type of battle. Everyone here that is our "Senior Class" knows what we do is a young (wo)man game.
> I have a feeling you're not abandoning the training but rather just shifting your priorities to meet some different needs once you fell 100% again. Rest up for now but be happy with what you have done with your body and training. You have taken it to a level that most could only dream of and in that, find some satisfaction.



Very well said Snake, very well said!!

glad to hear from ya Jen, life is full of choices/battles/happy moments as us old folks know, but our common bond here is an addiction to go full throttle when we pick a road to take; and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that!! But as life goes- “big risks, big rewards, and even bigger failures if things go the other direction”. We all reset, readjust, and try again and thats why folks with our “mindset” tend to do better with things in life!

My addiction was drag racing, for 12yrs i was obsessed with it, to become the best i could be. The time/money i dumped into that addiction was big, but I became the guy nobody was happy to pair up with. That road finally ran its course as the kid got older and found paths she wanted to try; i can look back and have regrets if i let it, but i wont, it was a chapter in my life story, i know i gave it all i had, its allowed me to meet incredible people from all over the united states that some have become extended family even though we dont see eachother every weekend spring-fall. Dont dwell on the bad, turn the page, move onto your next chapter in life, and only relish on the positives you’ve experienced on this journey!!

good luck Jen, you got this this, whatever your next story is!!:32 (1):


----------



## Beezy (Mar 17, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Well...,..,not much lm ready to say...just wait lol
> 
> simple things so far is getting my body working on a normal basis right now is number one. But the honest is...an extremely fitness life is over by choice and at 50 I’m ok with that, will always live  a healthy life and stay in shape but it’s no longer life and I’m totally cool...also wish I never made it the most important thing in my life...NO MORE
> 
> ...



You are an animal and inspiration. There are pics all over this place to prove it. Whatever you decide to do will get done and done well.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 18, 2018)

Thank you so much everyone...just can’t thank every post as there are so many.....which means a lot :32 (16):


----------



## Seeker (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice to see you posting.  Glad to see  you're on the road to recovery


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 18, 2018)

hello SI...


----------



## LostLyric (Mar 18, 2018)

It took a bit to read a lot of this.. it was nice to see you popping up posting.. stay strong.. it was nice hearing everyin say such great things about having you around here


----------



## BigJohnny (Mar 18, 2018)

Glad to hear from you jenn, I hope things are looking up for ya.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 28, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Thank you so much everyone...just can’t thank every post as there are so many.....which means a lot :32 (16):



Jenn, hoping all is going OK for you. Not a good thing to go thru,but you are a battler. Thinking of you...

~Rot


----------

